# problemas con el entorno grafico

## deniawor

desde que actualizado el slim, no me entra en mi entorno grafico lo unico que sale es el entorno en xsession con el cursor en forma de X, alguna sugerencia, gracias

----------

## johnlu

No das mucha información para poder ayudarte, ¿mensajes de error? ¿logs?

¿Qué más actualizaste además de slim? Si actualizaste bibliotecas png o jpg deberías hacer el correspondiente:

```
 

 # emerge gentoolkit

 # revdep-rebuild --library libjpeg.so.8

 # revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib64/libpng14.so.14'

 # rm '/usr/lib64/libpng14.so.14'

```

----------

## i92guboj

 *deniawor wrote:*   

> desde que actualizado el slim, no me entra en mi entorno grafico lo unico que sale es el entorno en xsession con el cursor en forma de X, alguna sugerencia, gracias

 

Por lo que comentas, X arranca perfectamente. El problema es que tu gestor de ventanas o entorno de escritorio no se inician. Las causas pueden ser varias:

El gestor de login (slim) no está correctamente configurado y está iniciando la sesión predeterminada, no te puedo ayudar con eso porque no uso gestor gráfico, y, concretamente de slim no tengo ni idea, pero en este caso la solución pasaría por configurar slim para iniciar un wm determinado, y asegurarte de que está instalado y funciona (por ejemplo, configurando tu ~/.xinitrc y luego iniciando startx manualmente.

El archivo de sesión correspondiente está corrupto o no es correcto. usualmente están en /etc/X11/Sessions/, aunque algunos gestores de login usan otras rutas.

Tu escritorio o gestor de ventanas no arrancan por algún motivo. De nuevo, prueba a iniciarlos manualmente con startx. Los mensajes de error en tu consola te darán pistas.

----------

## deniawor

cuando hago startx en root si funciona, pero cuando hago startx en usuario me sale el siguiente error:

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit returned 11 for "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down ..Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

alguna idea

----------

## i92guboj

 *deniawor wrote:*   

> cuando hago startx en root si funciona, pero cuando hago startx en usuario me sale el siguiente error:
> 
> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> 
> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
> ...

 

Mira el ~/.xinitrc de tu usuario (el que falla), y asegúrate de que es correcto.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *deniawor wrote:*   

> cuando hago startx en root si funciona, pero cuando hago startx en usuario me sale el siguiente error:
> 
> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> 
> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
> ...

 sudo emerge $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers)

----------

## i92guboj

Si X inicia como root, la cuestión no es de drivers, a no ser que estés usando algún driver binario que tenga algún tipo de problemas con los permisos en /dev.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si X inicia como root, la cuestión no es de drivers, a no ser que estés usando algún driver binario que tenga algún tipo de problemas con los permisos en /dev.

  Al leer el mensaje de errores dice que el manejador de Synaptic no esta funcionando

----------

## i92guboj

Hay errores que no son fatales, probablemente sea uno de esos (no estoy familiarizado con el driver para touchpads synaptic, así que no podría asegurarlo).

En cualquier caso, me remito a lo dicho arriba: si con root funciona el problema es de configuración o de permisos. Si el problema fuera la ABI del driver e hiciera falta recompilarlo, entonces tampoco funcionaría con el usuario root.

Para descartar cosas, sugiero usar un usuario limpio y probar startx. O bien borrar el ~/.xinitrc del usuario que tiene el problema, debería ser lo mismo. Tampoco vendría mal saber si existe /root/.xinitrc, y qué contenido tiene. Si efectivamente X arranca como root, tampoco vendría mal examinar el log para root, y ver si los errores son los mismos, solo para descartar que esos errores sean la verdadera fuente del problema.

deniawor, ¿has instalado algún escritorio o gestor de ventanas? Con X solo no podrás hacer gran cosa (aparte de ver el fondo gris y la X que comentas en el primer post).

----------

